# cyclamen



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

is cyclamen safe for dart or crested gecko cages? google says it has Triterpenoid saponins so dogs and cats shouldn't eat it


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I cannot comment on the toxicity, but it's a moot point, as the Cylamen are not likely to survive long in viv conditions.


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

may I ask why? I don't know much about the plant, only that it supposedly likes highish humidity


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Cyclamen are temperate plants that have distinct seasons of growth and dormancy. Some species are summer growers, those from Mediterranean climates grow in winter. I assume you mean the common florist's Cyclamen, C. persicum cultivars. These need to stay slightly dry in the summer to do well. Also, they are prone to pests, and being in a fairly enclosed box with limited air movement seems a bad idea.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

I second that . Cyclamen can even be thought of as a type of alpine with the seasonal cycles and crown rot from to much water at the wrong time.

Orchids would be a better flowering plant for the viv.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree. I have never thought of Cyclamen as wanting high humidity. I grow a number of hardy Cyclamen outdoors and tend to plant them around the base of Maples just to avoid them getting too much moisture. There are a couple that like a richer soil but again they wouldn't last in a viv. If you like them, why not get some and enjoy them either in a pot in your window or depending on where you live, grow them outside. I always have tons of seedlings looking for a new home.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

alright thanks everyone, I will enjoy it it's pot


----------

